

Anonymous Ukraine releases Klitschko e-mails showing treason - clockworkelf
http://voiceofrussia.com/news/2014_02_23/Anonymous-Ukraine-releases-Klitschko-e-mails-showing-treason-3581/

======
us0r
One of my favorite use cases for the cloud is spinning up a VM to open stuff
like this. It is all in Russian/Ukrainian so if you don't want to copy/paste
into google translate don't bother.

At this point who cares? The guy is a criminal, fled, played this entire thing
wrong and was his own undoing. Outside influence or money didn't tell him to
beat the 50 students/journalists or continue to beat and shoot at journalists,
then complain they are not giving you fair coverage. This guy is a piece of
shit who unfortunately probably won't do a single day in jail.

~~~
democracy
Why the opposition didn't wait till the upcoming elections in 2015?

